# Makita 3612c



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have just splurged out on a Makita 3612C (boy, is it heavy)

can anyone suggest a template guide set for this router... 

James


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

I thought you already had a 3612C James. Timbecon sell an Imperial brass set which is listed for Makita and similar routers. I have a set and have sleeved some of them to metric. This very day I used a 16mm one on my current project, photo-shoot in a week or so, It has to go for laser engraving. Makita of course supply guides including, if they still have stock, the elusive 40mm.

Harry


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Template Guides*



jw2170 said:


> I have just splurged out on a Makita 3612C (boy, is it heavy)
> 
> can anyone suggest a template guide set for this router...
> 
> James


James 

Makita have their own set of Guides suitable for that router. I would not recommend looking for a set of guides (other than Makita0 as you will find that they are usually in imperial and most sets do not have the 40mm included. Makita do have available 40mm 
Tom


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks electron, & template tom.

I note, Tom, that you were involved in a similar discussion on the Aussie wood work forum in 2006.....

Where would you suggest I source the Makita guides?

James


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

James I would make a quick call to Makita in Sydney where they will direct you to the nearest store where they are available.
Tom


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Tom,

I was able to locate the part number on the web and will call to the local Makita outlet next week-end, (had to go sailing today -- 

Makita also have an adapter that allows the use of the Router Workshop guides.

Has anyone used that?

James


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

"Timbecon sell an Imperial brass set which is listed for Makita"

Didn't you read my post James? I have this set and they are fine with the 3612C, the only problem is that they are Imperial, but let's face it, you can still buy imperial cutters here, not that it's necessary. The only problem that I find with Imperial is calculating off-sets.

Harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

I don't have the Makita but I wanted to do the same as you, I wanted to use the bigger brass guides so I reworked a base plate to take them on I also made one or two new router base plates to take on the OP type guides 

I do like to use the 1 1/2 " guide alot of the time,below you will see a Porter Cable router with the new reworked base...it's no big deal to rework it.
Or make a new router base plate 

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

=========


jw2170 said:


> Thanks Tom,
> 
> I was able to locate the part number on the web and will call to the local Makita outlet next week-end, (had to go sailing today --
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi James,

You should have some paper work with the new purchase that has list of local retailers for extras. 
I personally use the OP plates with OP guides.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Electron (Harry????)



> Didn't you read my post James?


I did not mean to make it seem that I was ignoring you...

In fact I already have a similar setup that I purchased from CarbeTec some months ago. (their universal router plate and guide bushing set). I originally bought this for the Ryobi and it is a perfect fit on the Makita. Installed it this afternoon.

I will still be looking at the Makita 40mm bushing in the future.

I note that the circle jig I bought from Lee valley some time ago also fits the makita. (bonus).

I did not previously have a Makita although I did make some inquiries about this router in September.

At that time I thought it was too dear. I had some holiday money left over and one of the tool chains (United Tools) had it in their catalouge for $A586. I got it for $A575 as I walked into the wrong store>long story...

I note that the soft start is not as good as the ryobi (it kicks on start up) and , boy, does it kick on switch off (must be the brake).

Anyway, the Ryobi is on the back shelf and the Triton is still in the table.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bobj3



> I don't have the Makita but I wanted to do the same as you, I wanted to use the bigger brass guides so I reworked a base plate to take them on I also made one or two new router base plates to take on the OP type guides


BJ, we do not all have access to the the equipment etc that you have 

I am happy at this stage to see what is commercially available......

I only just bought a set of forstner bits to make my own plate as described by Mike, but the plate I recently purchased works fine...

Thanks for the input.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

hamlin,



> You should have some paper work with the new purchase that has list of local retailers for extras.


The dealer I located off the internet.

No, nothing like that, in fact I was surprised at the lack of information. i was going to ask the forum what the second spanner was for...

James


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

James, yes Electron is me, HARRY when I use Marlene's computer, mine has been down for most of a week, (there are several posts of mine explaining the problems, my new machine should be here tomorrow. I have to confess that a search of Makita's web site failed to show a single template guide, however, I know for a fact that they do supply them, just like they supply collet sleeves from 1\2" down to 1/4", 6, 8 and 10mm.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Collets*

Harry,


> I know for a fact that they do supply them, just like they supply collet sleeves from 1\2" down to 1/4", 6, 8 and 10mm.


Yes, mine came with the 1/2' chuck and two step down collets. I presume one is 1/4' and the other may by 8mm . haven't checked that yet.

And I did find information on their guides on the internet,

Will check that out next week end - they have an outlet in Liverpool.(United Tools)

James


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi James,

I believe the second wrench is used for the bolts in the depth stop.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

It just takes a drill press and a bit or two, that's all 

=========



jw2170 said:


> Bobj3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BJ,



> It just takes a drill press and a bit or two, that's all


You are correct, and I incorrectly assumed that you were refering to a lathe or machine tool...

I did buy some forstner bits and will have to check the sizes

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

hamlin



> I believe the second wrench is used for the bolts in the depth stop.


I figured that out while I was playing with it in the back yard...

That's why I said "i was going to ask...."

James


----------

